# Barham Primary School, Trecwn, Pembrokeshire



## Exploretime (Sep 9, 2008)

Barham Primary closed in 2001. Its rolls had fallen following the decommissioning of the Trecwn naval depot and consequent loss of jobs.
Its building in 1877 was funded by the Barham family of the nearby mansion, in a curious mix of architectural styles. It is now derelict and looking rather sorry for itself. Its down a Private Road and literally backs onto the Trecwn RNAD, so i was a little careful with the camera as im unsure if taking pictures in the area is allowed due to the depots security. Although the place is quite trashed it has some interesting features, and someone with a decent camera could get some nice pics here. So here it is:
































































































































































Now a couple of the Trecwn RNAD next to the school:


----------



## Neosea (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting, the school motto is a bit harsh. Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 9, 2008)

Totally delightful building. So many lovely details and overall it's got that fabulous 'fairytale' look about it. Great to have a good tour of the place too. Nice find.


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice one, looks an interesting place. I aways think empty schools seem quite eerie places


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Interesting, the school motto is a bit harsh...



Just looked it up as I wasn't sure of it's meaning. Laus Deo - Praise be to God. I think they were pretty hot on bible-bashing the kiddies in Victorian times, especially those of the lower classes. They did some pretty amazing things, but such bloody hypocrites imo.


----------



## lost (Sep 10, 2008)

That looks great from the outside, very 'brutal' for a primary school, shame it's so trashed on the inside.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 10, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> They did some pretty amazing things, but such bloody hypocrites imo.



You're not wrong!


----------



## fire*fly (Sep 10, 2008)

what a great place


----------



## freebird (Sep 11, 2008)

What a lovely old building! It looks like its being swallowed by the countryside in pic 4, definately a forgotten gem. Nice explore and pics.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 13, 2008)

That looks great and although really run down it doesn`t look very vandalised...Great pics.


----------

